# Feather Duster Goose Calls Now in the Store!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Guys, I'm now stocking Feather Duster Calls; a new call company coming out of North Dakota. No joke guys, this is meat call that's a bit deeper than most I've blown. Sweet for local big boys. (sound files will be up early next week)

Feather Duster Goose Calls

Buy during the month of August and you'll also receive a $10 gift certificate, good for anything in the Nodak Outoors Pro Shop.

Check it out!


----------



## huntmaster (Feb 7, 2005)

Who is making them and have you tried them in a hunting situation yet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The maker is Chris Davies, he's "ndwaterfowler" on the site.

The call is new so it hasn't been in the field yet. But judging how it sounds I don't see any reason why it wouldn't get the job done.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey Chris - Any sound files available?


> this is meat call that's a bit deeper


 I've been looking for a deeper/throater short reed.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.net/ProductIma ... erdust.wav

Here you go.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Didn't a youg guy use a feather duster to take second or third in the calling contest at the Waterfowl Festival on Saturday???? It sounded good!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya, I'm told the youth contest was won using the Feather Duster, and third place in the Open Goose as well.



djleye said:


> Didn't a youg guy use a feather duster to take second or third in the calling contest at the Waterfowl Festival on Saturday???? It sounded good!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

They are brothers.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

They are not brothers, they are good friends though. They are a couple of class acts for sure! :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

My mistake, I sat behind them and one or the others parents were communicating like they were siblings. Yes they are a couple of fine young ladds that have alot to offer the sport of waterfowling.

The shorter kid (cant say younger) also won the youth duck if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

You are correct, the shorter one did win the duck as well. He's a very talented young man with a world of potential.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Just tried out one of the newest Feather Dusters last night, Chris is making one heck of a call... :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Drew Willemsen said:


> Just tried out one of the newest Feather Dusters last night, Chris is making one heck of a call... :beer:


...does that mean you're still alive Drew?


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

yeahp! back up in NoDak, and it feels good, can't wait to get in my blind starting on Thursday!! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> ...does that mean you're still alive Drew?


Some people are just sally's. :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

FOILES!!!!!!


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Anybody got anymore feedback on the Feather Duster?? I am thinking about picking one up but just curious as to how many have liked them!!


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

Airy, no low end


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

You nailed it!!!! I couldnt describe the Feather Duster any better myself!!! Well, done!!!! Great call.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> What I can't understand is how Chris gets so much volume with the required air.


His tone board isnt at such at such a step angle angle like what other call makers use.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Materials, bore diameter and length have a good deal to do with it. 8)


----------

